# 20% Off Truefitt & Hill Until 20th June.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Truefitt & Hill Discount Code. 20% Off till Fri 20th June.​*
We are offering 20% off on all of our toiletries range over the Father's Day weekend so that he too can experience that pampered barbershop feeling in the comfort of his own home.

Simply enter the code *TAHFathers14* at the checkout and you will receive a 20% discount on all of our toiletry products (does not include accessories). Offer includes: Colognes*, Aftershaves*, Shaving Creams, Shaving Soaps and many other items.

Offers end at midnight on Friday the 20th of June.

*Please check as to whether your country is eligible for delivery by checking the availability section of the product if ordering from overseas.
Offer only valid for online orders.

This will not work on the Gift Sets as they are already reduced as a combined set.

Truefitt & Hill do free postage on orders of £20 and over and the shave balms and cream samples are back in stock.

If say you purchased 2 of the £10 sample packs then put the discount code in it still honours the free postage despite lowering it below £20.

For it was £20 before the discount... cool....:thumb:

*The cream samples were not working with the code to start with but i contacted them and the I.T. guys sorted it....:thumb:*


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Cool, just ordered....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The sample packs are fantastic value had a sample pack and the colognes a good few years back and have ordered some more despite having about 5 of the creams already.

Great way to try them out and have been out of stock for months and months they sell a million of these sample packs a year.

Nearly purchased yet another brush but restrained myself just....:lol:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

What's the website?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn, just received my sample pack. Could have saved a few quid. I do smell really good though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Estoril-5 said:


> What's the website?


http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/?gclid=CMLf0vXp974CFbDJtAod7wMAbA



Bustanut said:


> Damn, just received my sample pack. Could have saved a few quid. I do smell really good though.


Only about a month since my last order but they did not have the samples of the creams and balms in then...:wall:

You get a couple of shaves out of each sample think someone even mentioned 4.....:doublesho


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

james_death said:


> The sample packs are fantastic value had a sample pack and the colognes a good few years back and have ordered some more despite having about 5 of the creams already.
> 
> Great way to try them out and have been out of stock for months and months they sell a million of these sample packs a year.
> 
> Nearly purchased yet another brush but restrained myself just....:lol:


Feels like I'm at the top of a slippery slope :lol:

Mike


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Just ordered too thanks for the heads up.SJ.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

mike41 said:


> Feels like I'm at the top of a slippery slope :lol:
> 
> Mike


Told you its all down hill from here....:lol:

I need storage boxes now for all my creams etc....:lol:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

james_death said:


> http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/?gclid=CMLf0vXp974CFbDJtAod7wMAbA
> 
> Only about a month since my last order but they did not have the samples of the creams and balms in then...:wall:
> 
> You get a couple of shaves out of each sample think someone even mentioned 4.....:doublesho


Ah, I didn't think of that with the shave cream sample I used last. Just squirted the while thing in my bowl and lathered up. I have had two uses out of the balm with half left. Started with trafalgar, nice citrusy smell. Will probably buy the full size cologne. Hopefully I won't like them all or it's going to cost a fortune. Ended up getting samples from all three of the links you put on the other thread. Not been that keen in any of the geo f trumper colognes but got some muhle samples coming next week. Really like the crabtree and evelyn West Indian limes stuff at the moment as well.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I love citrus but colognes do not last on my skin more than 30 minutes with citrus shame really.

I really like the Trumpers Extracts of limes cologne but sold that as does not last at all on me.

Have there skin food to try, yes its an addiction...:lol:

Trafalgar in the truefitt and hill is my fave cologne in there range i have the balm and cream also but the cologne i have used for years but only just got a full sized cream and the balm.

In the Trumpers i like the spanish leather a bit and the GFT is not bad but really like the sandalwood. The Trumpers Cologne that is just called trumpers cologne is terrible to me it smells like cleaning fluid... so had to move that on sharpish...:lol:

My skin suits the woody colognes and although i miss out on citrus scents i do like woods.

I tried the Crabtree & Evelyn new Moroccan Myrrh cologne when in york and rather liked that.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ordered my Sample packs yesterday and they arrived today...:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Nico1970 said:


> Cool, just ordered....


Ordered yesterday, delivered today (to NI).

Excellent service and, having used T&H previously, I already know the products are top drawer.

Just goes to show you how easy it all can be when the seller invests in the simple concept that is 'customer service'..... :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks Just a Reminder this is the last day for the Truefitt and Hill 20% Discount.

Ends Midnight Tonight... 20-06-2014.​*
*Simply enter the code TAHFathers14 at the checkout and you will receive a 20% discount on all of our toiletry products (does not include accessories). Offer includes: Colognes*, Aftershaves*, Shaving Creams, Shaving Soaps and many other items.*

The Sample Pack is superb value, the balms will allow you to try them giving you 3 treatments each little sample.

Two possibly three shaves from the shaving cream sample pouches.

Now you get free delivery on a £20 order and thats £20 before discount so if you buy one pack @ £10 your looking at £3 Delivery so total after discount £11... However if you Buy 2 sample packs you get free delivery and with the discount they will cost you £16.. Now that way its cost you only £5 for another sample pack that you can use yourself or how about a gift for someone...:thumb:

You can order other items that are included in the discount as well as the samples but the samples are a great way to try the brand out and the fragrances.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*5 Minute Warning....:lol::lol::lol:​*


----------

